# Prévoyance



## mamgbdx (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
En cours de création d'une MAM, je me posais une question sur la retraite et la prévoyance santé. Je ne suis pas bien informée à ce sujet. Pourriez vous me dire s'il est nécessaire (ou du moins conseillé) de prendre une prévoyance santé individuelle en prévision des droits retraite. J'ai entendu dire que les retraites des assistantes maternelles étaient très faibles si l'on ne cotisait pas de notre propre chef à un organisme en plus, telles qu'une assurance...
merci d'avance de vos retours expérimentés.
Bonne journée


----------



## liline17 (29 Août 2022)

à ma connaissance, nous avons les mêmes droits que n'importe quel salarié, je pense que cette histoire de retraite faible est liée au fait qu'il a fallut du temps pour légiférer notre métier et que beaucoup de celles qui ont pris leurs retraites ces dernières années, avaient eu des petits salaires, et du coup, leur retraite est faible.
J'ai eu des années avec des difficultés à avoir des contrats, ù des accidents de la vie, du coup, il faut à présent que je rattrape ça, chez moi, on manque d'AM, donc, je devrai à peu près y arriver.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Exact Liline. C’est en fonction des salaires perçus les 25 meilleures années. Il faut viser JE pense + de 2.000€ par mois pour avoir une retraite « correcte »

Et SURTOUT se faire un patrimoine IMMOBILIER. Acheter évidemment sa résidence principale est primordial pour éviter un loyer à payer qui serait à déduire de sa retraite 

Et l’idéal avoir un autre bien immobilier soit en résidence secondaire pour en profiter ou mettre un locataire à l’année ou carrément sur une plate-forme TRÈS connue qui marche très fort, donc viser la où il y a de la demande. 

J’ai une copine qui a investi en 2020 une petite maison à CRÉDIT à 100% et c’est les locataires de cette plate-forme qui lui paient sa maison. 

Perso, je l’ai fait pour un F2 dont le locataire ensuite m’a payé ma résidence secondaire.

Investissement très faible pour le F2 (frais de notaire) et un petit apport pour la résidence secondaire uniquement les frais de notaire. 

Bcp font de la sorte, c’est une gestion à faire. Et l’idéal est de vendre 👉🏿 Acheter etc et grâce à la + value voir + grand donc augmenter son capital qui sera bien appréciable pour la retraite. 

Miser dans la pierre.


----------



## liline17 (29 Août 2022)

c'est exactement ce que j'ai fais Chantou  
ma maison est payée, j'ai emprunté cette année pour un t2 que nous avons bientôt fini de rénover, je suis en train de vendre notre studio de bord de mer, pour acheter un autre T2, qui sera plus rentable.
Il faut profiter des périodes où l'on a un bon salaire pour investir, mon frère a mis son héritage sur un placement financier, il a perdu 22 000€


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Liline tu as raison. On a essayé de réfléchir à ce qu’il y avait de mieux.

Ce serait à refaire on ferait même autrement. Rénover des apparts et les vendre.

Tant pis mais c’est déjà pas mal. Car rénover demande bcp d’investissements  physiques et c’est usant. Donc on ne regrette pas.

Et ne pas oublier de ne pas trop avoir car après il y a les droits de succession.

Donc penser SI cela est possible de donner de son vivant UNE partie mais bien garder l’essentiel si HEPAD car il faut payer cet HEPAD.

Je connais une petite dame de 97 ans, obligée d’aller en HEPAD et ce qui fait « bizarre » tout a été déménagé pour vendre. Donc c’est triste aussi mais malheureusement c’est la vie et pas d’autres solutions pour cette mamie qui est malgré tout « mieux » que toute seule chez elle.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Lorsque l’on peut mettre de côté, autant l’investir dans un crédit immobilier que de mettre sur un PEL ou livret A.

L’immobilier a fait un bond terrible depuis l’après Covid, c’est affolant.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Ma fille n’en revenait pas que sa maison avait pris bcp de valeur achetée en 2019. Je lui ai dit « normal c’est avant le Covid »


----------



## liline17 (29 Août 2022)

il faut aussi penser à faire une donation au dernier vivant pour se protéger mutuellement, surtout en cas de remariage et quand il y a des enfant d'un premier lit.
Pour les successions, il faut savoir qu'on ne paie pas d'impôt pour les héritages inférieurs à 100 000€, ça laisse de la marge quand il y a plusieurs enfants


----------



## liline17 (29 Août 2022)

tu as raison sur le fait que les rénovations, ça fatigue, on ne va plus en faire, on veut aussi avoir du temps pour profiter, et ne pas être épuisés arrivés à la retraite, 
par contre, c'est important de savoir bricoler, car en cas de soucis, on n'a pas besoin de faire venir un artisan, avec un délai d'attente et une facture de ouf!


----------



## nadber (1 Septembre 2022)

58 ans et maison principale payée depuis 7 ans, nous avons donc enclenché dans la foulée l'achat d'un petit appt à Sète que nous avons entièrement rénovés nous-même. Dans 4 ans c'est payé et cela me fera un complément de retraite vu que je n'ai travaillé que 25 ans. Seul l'immobilier est rentable, il ne faut pas avoir peur de se lancer !


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Septembre 2022)

1er appart acheté seule à 23 ans à Rennes. Revendu avec plus value pour construire notre maison. Maison payée en 15 ans. Nos mensualités étaient de 550 euros par mois. Si nous avions loue notre maison au lieu de l'acheter, nous aurions eu un loyer de 1100 à 1200 euros minimum !  A la fin du remboursement, nous avons mis le montant de la mensualité versée pour notre maison dans l'achat d'un appartement en investissement locatif. Nous l'avons entièrement rénové. Revendu au bout de 5 ans avec plus value. Puis augmentation de la valeur de notre résidence principale avec une piscine. Pas d'achat de résidence secondaire car j'ai une maison venue de famille dans le magnifique pays basque et mon mari une maison venue de famille dans les cotes d'Armor. Maintenant, on aide nos enfants : l'aîné a acheté à 23 ans. On a rénové tout son appartement et offert des nouvelles fenêtres. Nous ferons de même avec nos deux autres enfants si ils se lancent après leurs études. Je vous rejoins : ne pas hésiter à se lancer.


----------

